

Show HN: Master iOS Design Course - MrAlmostWrong
https://www.drawar.com/ios/course/design

======
MrAlmostWrong
I created an iOS design course because I noticed that a lot of iOS tutorials
simply do not do a decent job of covering the actual design of an iOS app or
design at all. Instead of just writing a book I wanted to do something that
would be more interactive and could include videos, animated gifs, and
eventually section discussions.

I also hate info products where I pay upfront only to find out I didn’t get
the value that I thought I would so I made this course pay what you value. You
can go through the course without any restrictions and if you find any value
in it, you can pay. Pretty simple.

Anyways, I still have a lot of work to do on it, but it was time to finally
get it out in the open. I hope you enjoy it and find some value in it and if
you have any feedback I would love to hear it (new videos are being made since
I say “um” way too much).

~~~
tubbzor
I really like your approach here. I think for beginning (and intermediate) app
developers, after learning some language syntax, design is one of the hardest
things to overcome. I skimmed through the first section and will certainly be
diving into it more this weekend (and watching some videos).

One nitpick is the description text accompanying the section titles in the
syllabus. Reading the paragraphs of white text over the images make me strain
my eyes to read or have me scrolling so the text falls over a dark part of the
image which makes it rather busy and distracting to read.

Thanks for this resource!

